# Sim City: Maxis startet Modding-Support mit vielen Regeln



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Maxis startet Modding-Support mit vielen Regeln*

					Eine der vielel Ankündigungen aus dem vergangenen Jahr zu Sim City 5 war der Modding-Support, den Maxis nun startet. Allerdings gibt der Entwickler den Moddern keine Tools an die Hand und verweist auf ein umfassendes Regelwerk, das es zu beachten gilt. Aufgrund der Einschränkungen ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass Modder auf legalem Weg größere Baubereiche oder einen Offline-Modus schaffen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Maxis startet Modding-Support mit vielen Regeln*


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. Januar 2014)

Bad joke.
Still no SC5 for me then.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hab nur gelacht, als ich das gelesen habe. Ich glaube mehr muss man da auch nicht mehr tun. Vllt noch heulen, je nachdem


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Januar 2014)

EA ist einfach nur lächerlich. Das soll modding sein? ein sch*** ist das. Ich hoffe die werden bald mal zerschlagen und die DEVs/Marken kommen in die richtigen Hände.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Januar 2014)

Am Ende werden die Mods (sagen wir die besten 5) als Addon von EA verkauft. Natürlich unter eigenem Namen und die Modder bekommen nichts. Zudem reißt EA die Entwicklung an sich und schließen den Modder aus.
EA = EA = EA.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Januar 2014)

da hat EA mal wieder zugeschlagen *kaputtlacht*

Und die wollen ihr Image aufbessern?
Ich kann nicht mehr lol
nur noch lächerlich der Verein.


Ich bemitleide echt jeder der von diesen Verbrechern noch irgendwelche Titel kauft.
Glaube echt die Gamingbranche wär ohne EA 10mal besser aufgestellt.


----------



## CiD (13. Januar 2014)

Diesen Modsupport kann sich EA dahin stecken wo die Sonne nie hin scheint...
Ok, bei EA ist da ja fast überall. 

Einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Saftladen namens EA hat sein Image in den letzten Jahren mal richtig unter die Teppichkante geschoben. Hoffentlich boykottieren nun immer mehr Spieler diesen Mist, sodass der Laden irgendwann Pleite geht. Und die Entwickler (DICE, usw.) wären bei anderen Publishern *hust* Valve *hust* deutlich besser aufgehoben. Wir wissen ja, dass Valve ein sehr offenes Unternehmen ist, mit sehr besonderer Arbeitsweise (Keine Dead-Lines, etc.).


----------



## BiosShock (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hab und werde SimCity spiele, aber nicht die 5! Nach der 4 war es nur noch ein Graus. Cities XL und was da noch war. Nichts was mich hinterm Ofen hervor holen könnte.

Und das hier, Moden ohne der Möglichkeit zu Moden!? (leicht Übertrieben?) Das bestätigt nur meinen Entschluss es nicht gekauft zu haben!


----------



## mannefix (13. Januar 2014)

scheint ein Alibi Mo(r)d am Spiel zu sein


----------



## kone1k1 (13. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht wirds jetzt doch besser. Laut 4Players gibts mit Update 10 den Offline Modus. Dann könnten auch größere Mods kommen.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Januar 2014)

Das der Offline Modus kommt finde ich gut, aber meiner Meinung viel zu spät, am besten hätte es diesen von Anfang an geben müssen.


----------



## Schmandt (13. Januar 2014)

Wuhu. Nach über einem Jahr wird der offline Modus angekündigt. Kaufen werd ichs mir trotzdem nich.

Ich lehne mich jetz mal ganz weit ausm Fenster (ah frische Luft...) und behaupte das EA das nur macht weil SC5 entweder nichmehr so gut läuft und/oder man die Abschaltung der Server vorbereitet. Diese wären dann frei um bei Veröffentlichung von SC6 die Spieler mit Fehlermeldungen zu versorgen, während versucht wird das Spiel von Alpha auf Beta Status zu patchen.


----------



## rouki999 (13. Januar 2014)

Tja da fehlt dann immer nur noch die größeren Karten und schon könnte man das Spiel vielleicht noch mal auf die Festplatte pressen wonach es nach so viel Müll verbannt wurde.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis größere Maps kommen. Hatte ja Hoffnung durch die Modder, aber da es so sehr beschränkt ist, werden sich wohl auch nicht wirklich welche finden die irgendwas modden oder da was anständiges bei raus kommt.


----------



## Atma (13. Januar 2014)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Tja da fehlt dann immer nur noch die größeren Karten und schon könnte man das Spiel vielleicht noch mal auf die Festplatte pressen wonach es nach so viel Müll verbannt wurde.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis größere Maps kommen. Hatte ja Hoffnung durch die Modder, aber da es so sehr beschränkt ist, werden sich wohl auch nicht wirklich welche finden die irgendwas modden oder da was anständiges bei raus kommt.


Größere Maps werden nicht kommt. Dafür ist die Engine aufgrund ihrer Beschränkung, nur Singlethreaded arbeiten zu können, nicht geeignet. Schon jetzt gehen die FPS spürbar in den Keller, wenn in einer Stadt mit 200.000-300.000 Einwohnern die Straßen in der Rush Hour mit Autos verstopft sind.


----------



## z4x (13. Januar 2014)

also ich hatte mich wirklich gefreut auf das spiel und hoffnung gehabt etc. nur solange da nicht mal größere karten kommen wird das nichts.

das mit den mehren städten ist ja ganz nett, würde es mal funktionieren. Vll wird das mit dem offline modus mal gehen. Z.b wenn ich in einer stadt 3000 arbeitslose habe, und daneben eine stadt wo 2000 arbeitsplätze gesucht werden (beide der 1 klasse) sollten sie ja eigentlich von der einen stadt in die andere gehen. Das ist aber einfach nicht der fall....


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser ganze Single-Threaded-Käse geht mir gehörig auf den Sender.

Wo das Spiel entwickelt wurde, gab es schon ewig und drei Tage lang Multicore-Prozessortechnik.

Mindestens das Intel Hyperthreading.

Dass man diese Performance einfach so verschenkt hat, will mir nich inne Birne.

Schade um das Spiel.

Damals auf dem SNES hat das richtig Spaß gemacht - und selbst bei großen Metropolen (zur Megametropole habe ich es leider nie gebracht...) war nix am Laggen...

MfG


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Januar 2014)

Warum sich nicht den ganzen Shitstorm sparen und gleich den Modsupport und einen Offline-Modus bringen? EA leidet wohl an Masochismus, dass man sich diesen Sch*iß immer erst antun muss. 

Wenigstens könnten jetzt die Modder aus Sim Village noch ein Sim City machen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. Januar 2014)

Okay, also dann mach ich mal nen Rückzieher. Eventuell wird jetzt SC5 doch für mich interessant.
Aber:
1. Würden MAxis und EA sich selbst der Lüge strafen. Man erinnere sich: Die Simulation ist zu komplex, als das ein einfacher PC alles berechnen könnte. Darum AlwaysOn, damit die Cloud das machen kann.
Jaja, aber nun geht es scheinbar ja doch ohne. Und so viel schneller sind PCs in der Zeit nicht geworden...
2. Wenn man erstmal offline spielen kann, kann man auch die Dateien ändern, wie man will. Das macht Hoffnung auf größere Städt.
Naja, abwarten, was da wirklich kommt.

Wi sicher ist es, das SC5 nur singlethreaded ist?


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn EA und Maxis damals behauptet haben, dass die Simulation zu komplex für einen PC ist und das Spiel gleichzeit kein Multithreading unterstützt... 

Und jetzt, nach dem man den Arschtritt der Community abbekommen hat, geht's plötzlich doch. Finde Ich immer armselig und bedauerlich, dass sowas erst dann kommt, wenn die Leute die sich ein Spiel gekauft und darauf gefreut haben, Druck machen.


----------



## Fexzz (13. Januar 2014)

Größere Maps bringen doch eh sogut wie nix, da ja eh nur so 15-20% der Bevölkerung tatsächlich simuliert wird. Der Rest sind Zahlen, mehr nicht. Die Engine ist müll.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, was die Engine im Hintergrund kann oder nicht, aber optisch gefällt mir SC5 schon, das muß ich ganz ehrlich zugeben.


----------



## z4x (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir 100% sicher das Falls das spiel komplett für moda geöffnet werden würde+ offline modus würden wir nach ein zwei wochen richtig gute mods mit gute n fuktionierenden grosen karten haben...


----------



## Memphys (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich weiß wer demnächst mit großen Maps und vollem Modsupport zocken kann: Die Leecher 

EA'd.


----------



## Atma (14. Januar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die Engine im Hintergrund kann oder nicht, aber optisch gefällt mir SC5 schon, das muß ich ganz ehrlich zugeben.


Optisch ist es auch sehr schick. All die unzähligen kleinen Details, die oft sehr guten Texturen und vor allem das Lighting machen einiges her. Dazu noch die kleine Brise Humor die immer vorhanden ist bei den Texten. Das Spiel hätte die Städtebausim dieses Jahrzehnts werden können, wenn es auf der technischen Seite nicht so dermaßen kaputt wär.


----------



## OidaSchwede (14. Januar 2014)

Sie haben ja damals gesagt, dass das alles viel zu aufwendig sei, und dass deswegen kein offline Modus kommen wird (sie haben alle Möglichkeiten untersucht und es erschien ihnen nicht möglich  ) 
Vermutlich kommt jetzt der Offline Modus...Man hat dann halt nur mehr 3 FPS ab 20k Einwohner, weil das ganze auf einem Thread berechnet wird  
Ehrlich...was ist los? Maxis reißt euch los von EA. Ihr wart so gut unterwegs mit SimCity 4. Wird heute noch gezockt. Aber dieses "SimCity"?!....

Danke EA


----------



## Rollora (14. Januar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, wenn EA und Maxis damals behauptet haben, dass die Simulation zu komplex für einen PC ist und das Spiel gleichzeit kein Multithreading unterstützt...
> 
> Und jetzt, nach dem man den Arschtritt der Community abbekommen hat, geht's plötzlich doch. Finde Ich immer armselig und bedauerlich, dass sowas erst dann kommt, wenn die Leute die sich ein Spiel gekauft und darauf gefreut haben, Druck machen.


 Ich fände es mal interessant, wenn genau die Leute die das ursprünglich behauptet haben, dazu befragt werden: Schon mal was von Multicore-Support gehört? Und warum muss man jetzt plötzlich keine Berechnungen mehr auslagern?





OidaSchwede schrieb:


> Sie haben ja damals gesagt, dass das alles  viel zu aufwendig sei, und dass deswegen kein offline Modus kommen wird  (sie haben alle Möglichkeiten untersucht und es erschien ihnen nicht  möglich  )
> Vermutlich kommt jetzt der Offline Modus...Man hat dann halt nur mehr 3  FPS ab 20k Einwohner, weil das ganze auf einem Thread berechnet wird
> Ehrlich...was ist los? Maxis reißt euch los von EA. Ihr wart so gut  unterwegs mit SimCity 4. Wird heute noch gezockt. Aber dieses  "SimCity"?!....
> 
> Danke EA


Was sollen sie tun? Maxis GEHÖRT EA. Gekauft ist gekauft.
Außerdem am schlimmen City 5 stör ich mich wenig, im Vergleich zu nie erschienen, potentiellen Perlen wie Dungeon Keeper 3, Magic Carpet 3 etc.


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab die alten SimCitys gespielt aber was da gerade abgezogen wird begeistert mich nicht. Ich wollte es mir erst holen aber was nütz mir n Spiel wo nur die Grafik gut ist und das dauer Online passt mir nicht. Die Saves gehören auf dne PC und nicht Online irgendwo im Web.

Und die jetzige Ankündigung da lache ich ja nur noch ab diesem unfähigen Verein namens EA. Die Sollen endlich mal bankrott gehen nur wird das nie der Fall sein wenn immer noch COD und anderes Standard Gedöns jährlich auf den Markt geworfen wird.

hinzu komtm dass fast jede Marke oder jede Spielreihe von EA in Grund und Grab gestampft wird weil nur noch auf Quantität geachtet wird anstatt auf Qualität, da erinnere ich mich noch an ganz andere Zeiten.

Publisher sollten sich von EA lösen und zu anderen Entwicklern gehen. 



z4x schrieb:


> Ich bin mir 100% sicher das Falls das spiel komplett für moda geöffnet werden würde+ offline modus würden wir nach ein zwei wochen richtig gute mods mit gute n fuktionierenden grosen karten haben...



Das genau will doch EA nicht weil die dann Angst haben dass ein paar wenige Modder mehr zustande bringen als der arme Entwickler unter dem Haufen von EA.  Unter Ea kann ein Entwickler nichts gutes zustande bringen. Studio wird aufgekauft und Entwickler dann entlassen, Sense. Standardvorgehen bei EA.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2014)

Richtiger Mod-Support ist es nicht, aber wieso regen sich hier so viele deswegen auf?
Ihr habt doch nicht im Ernst erwartet das jetzt ein Mod-Support kommt bei dem ihr alles, oder gewisse Dinge, einfügen bzw ändern dürft, oder etwa doch ? 

Der Offline-Modus ist ok aber hätte früher kommen müssen, mindestens führen sie diesen Modus ein.


----------



## Chron-O-John (14. Januar 2014)

Das eigentlich nix ach so komplexes in der Cloud berechnet wird, wurde ja eigentlich schon am release-tag bewiesen. Ist halt echt schade um das spiel, es war ein Titel auf den ich mich jahrelang gefreut habe (genauso wie Diablo 3) und dann enttäuscht wurde. 

Ea war mal gut, das ist aber leider schon lange her. Need for Speed, FIFA, Little big Adventure, Theme Park u.s.w.
Heute gibts halt leider nur Casual-consolen-kack mit jährlichen vollpreis-neuerscheinungen. Die Kuh wird halt gemolken solange sie Milch gibt. Auf qualität kommts leider nicht an.


----------



## Atma (15. Januar 2014)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Das eigentlich nix ach so komplexes in der Cloud berechnet wird, wurde ja eigentlich schon am release-tag bewiesen. Ist halt echt schade um das spiel, es war ein Titel auf den ich mich jahrelang gefreut habe (genauso wie Diablo 3) und dann enttäuscht wurde.
> 
> Ea war mal gut, das ist aber leider schon lange her. Need for Speed, FIFA, Little big Adventure, Theme Park u.s.w.
> Heute gibts halt leider nur Casual-consolen-kack mit jährlichen vollpreis-neuerscheinungen. Die Kuh wird halt gemolken solange sie Milch gibt. Auf qualität kommts leider nicht an.


 
Da bleibt nur, DOSBox auspacken und die alten Teile wieder zocken. Mach ich aktuell bei z.B. Theme Hospital so . Aufgrund der 2D Optik ist es auch deutlich besser gealtert als die ganzen 3D Titel. SimTower ist auch so ein kleines, uraltes Spiel was ich bis heute immer mal zwischendurch zocke.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Januar 2014)

Joa, ich spiele auch noch ab und zu SimCity 4 - hab die Deluxe Edition.

Oh und...guess what? Es läuft, auch ohne Klaut..ööh...cloud.


----------

